
Stability of Trumpet Winsock 2.0B impaired when receiving bad IP packets (1995) - yuhong
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/alt.winsock.trumpet/t0Ze3vfpmTI/zd_PtQUJSewJ
======
yuhong
For those that don't know, this was the last version before the timelock was
added in 2.1.

